# 22630



## mcsazei (May 31, 2012)

I need help...I'm confuse, can you bill 22630 bilaterally, the surgeon has done it at Right L4-L5 and Left L4-L5..I'm not sure if i billed it the right way, but here's the one that I used: 22630 with 22632. Please help  thanks


----------



## l.chamberlin@att.net (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes you bill that bilaterally


----------

